# new Nicodemus road bridge



## WackyCatch (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone fished there after they rebuilt the bridge? I drove by there on Saturday afternoon and saw only 1 person up there. It looks like they allow you to fish only on one side of the bridge and the railing is so high that it would make it very uncomfortable. I suppose one could always go under the bridge and give that a shot. Anyway just wondering if anyone has had any recent experience there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*[Nicodemus Road bridge/B], haven't heard that meantioned in a looooong time. Didn't even know they built a new bridge. We used to catch buckets of crappie at night there. Just lowered a lantern just off the water and the minnies swarmed around the light by the 100's. It was like fishing in a barrel.*


----------



## WackyCatch (May 13, 2009)

Must not be a popular spot anymore, it's close to my parents house so perhaps I'll try fishing under the bridge one of these days. Seems like they don't really want anyone fishing on the bridge anymore with those high rails.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like the Dulaney Valley bridge at Loch Raven. The guys there bring step stools to stand on in the late winter for crappie. I bet there's still a ton of crappie at Nicodemus.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

It hardly is worth it anymore. They have a 10 crappie limit at Liberty.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

Where did you see this at a 10 crappie limit. I was their about a week ago catching white perch


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman said:


> It hardly is worth it anymore. They have a 10 crappie limit at Liberty.


I have the 2011 Maryland Fishing Guide in front of me and it says:

*CRAPPIE*
Minimum Size - None
Open Year Round
Creel Limit: Daily 15 and Possession 30; in aggregate

The guide says nothing about a 10 fish limit at Liberty. I'm surprised you can only keep 15. I can catch 15 crappie at Lake Roland on 15 casts. Even at 15 it is worth the trip unless it's 15 slabs.


----------

